

Show HN: I built my first CocoaPod (iOS) – would love feedback - mattbrenman
https://github.com/mbrenman/MBSimpleLoadingIndicator

======
mattbrenman
I made an animated, customizable loading indicator as my first cocoapod. It
allows you to give an actual percentage instead of just a spinning wheel,
which I wanted for a project I'm working on as well as control over colors,
sizes, styles, and more. I also wanted the experience of making a pod. Please
let me know what you think, and contributions are definitely welcome!

Thanks for taking a look!

------
ddv
Cool, nice documentation. I had to make something like this for my last app
because I didn't like what was out there.

